# Garden City pier and Pawleys Island - report.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Was on vacation in the area, so I decided to get somewhere out on the ocean. Scouted Pawleys Island north end on Thursday but couldn't find anything on the actual beach that was too promising (plus was a LONG haul with gear).

Decided to find a peir and found Garden City peir at around 10AM. Was VERY crowded and action was pretty slow for the 3 hours I hung around. Saw a couple Pomps pulled in and also some whiting - all on bottom rigs and shrimp seemed to be the bait of choice. I tossed out some bunker chunk on one rod, and some live baby mullet on another (both on FF rigs). Also dropped another line with a bottom rig and shrimp. 

Lost bait once but other then that - nothing. Wind was blowing pretty good and the temp was around 50 (it was 70+ on Thursday). Packed up after about 3 hours.

Decided to stop in to Pawleys Island - took the Northern Causeway road to the little bridge into the island. Basically it's a small waterway/marsh area with a few shallow channels. Caught it at low tide so the channels were clearly defined. Basically just planned on making a few casts as not much happend there all day. Changed things up a bit and tied a 1 oz sinker up above a hook by about 2 feet or so. To the hook, I lipped a live baby mullet (4-5"). I would toss it down the channel and just BARELY reel it in ever so slowly. Ended up picking up 2 flounder - both just under 14" so they were tossed back. 

A lot of crabs still in the water. Figured action would heat up with the incoming tide but I didn't get to hang around as leftovers were calling.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

dont go to piers oin november( it is always crowed with spot fisherman) fish the north end inlet of pawley's island or the surf at the north end. great dspot for speckled trout


----------

